# Ultimate Evil



## syongstar (Apr 28, 2003)

Do you think we should tarry forth like Feanor,stand your ground like finarfin or strike a balance like Galadriel?


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 28, 2003)

Well, it depends on the situation, doesn't it? Anyways, just because he's a cooler character than the other two, I'll go with Feanor.


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Apr 28, 2003)

I think Faenor also. Nay, not because he is 'cooler' so to speak (which I do no think he is) Yet because of his actions and speech. I love the speech he made at the Ring of Doom:

'...Say farewell to bandage. But say farewell also to ease! Say farewell to the weak. Say farewell to your treasures. More still shall we make. Journey lgiht; but bring with you your swords...'

Anne


----------



## FoolOfATook (Apr 28, 2003)

> Say farewell to bandage



ummm. Say what?


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Apr 28, 2003)

lol I mean Bondage! What a funny accident!

Anne


----------



## syongstar (Apr 29, 2003)

*feanor*

he's cool but the bandage/bondage issue reminds me that rushing forth to change one would more likely get hurt than the path of Galadriel and Finarfin.Personally,I see the wisdom in all three


----------



## Ledreanne313 (Apr 29, 2003)

Yes, so do I.

Anne


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 30, 2003)

It depends on the case.I like Feanor's way of behavior.I like living in such a way.But that's a part of my philosophy of life and it is too long to explain it.Those who know me will best understand what I mean.


----------

